
Xerox copier could be replacing numbers in your documents (2013) - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2013/8/6/4594482/xerox-copiers-randomly-replacing-numbers-in-documents
======
Stammon
Relevant Talk by David Kriesel at CCC Congress(2015). Available in German and
Volunteer live translation to English or with English Subtitles

The talk gives a lot of background about how he discovered the bug, how it
works and the reaction by Xerox. It's a must have seen talk for anyone who
cares about security.

[https://media.ccc.de/v/31c3_-_6558_-_de_-
_saal_g_-_201412282...](https://media.ccc.de/v/31c3_-_6558_-_de_-
_saal_g_-_201412282300_-_traue_keinem_scan_den_du_nicht_selbst_gefalscht_hast_-
_david_kriesel)

------
sidpatil
Original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156238)

------
Lammy
The actual article: [http://www.dkriesel.com/en/blog/2013/0802_xerox-
workcentres_...](http://www.dkriesel.com/en/blog/2013/0802_xerox-
workcentres_are_switching_written_numbers_when_scanning)

